# Any shows/events in Scotland??



## Chesben

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone knows of any shows or dog events in Scotland? Tried to have a search but didn't find much. Just want to go see some dog events or even workshops no matter what they are. Would be grateful if someone could help

Thanks


----------



## leoti

There's the SKC in May and August check here for details

Scottish Kennel Club Online


----------



## clueless

WAG(waterside action group) are having a great day on 3rd May Jamiesion Park, Newmilns, Aryshire. Lots of fun classes as well as Pedigree classes. Get yar dog microchipped on the day. Car Boot and stalls.
They are also having Dancing with dogs exhibition this year


----------



## casey

Chesben said:


> Hi
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knows of any shows or dog events in Scotland? Tried to have a search but didn't find much. Just want to go see some dog events or even workshops no matter what they are. Would be grateful if someone could help
> 
> Thanks


lots of shows in Scotland over the next few months.. really depends on where you are, and how far you are prepared to travel.. I can list some if you let me know what area..


----------



## Freyja

The hound association of Scitland is at Kelso in April. I will find out when and let you know I'm not going as its too far for me.


----------



## Chesben

Thanks everyone for the posts - sorry its taken me a while about replying - I had forgotten all about this thread! I'm based in Aberdeen but would be willing to travel 2 - 3 hours distance so that pretty much covers the most of Scotland. Think I will head to the SKC in May - I don't wish to show myself would like to watch and hopefully there will be stands from various companies - I'm obsessed with buying new or different things for my four legged friends! Would appreciate more suggestions guys, thanks muchly


----------



## clueless

There are quite a few stalls at the SKC Show. If you pop a £5 cheque in post to The Scottish Kennel Club they will post you out a show diary with all the shows and dates for 2009

address--
The Scottish Kennel Club
Eskmills Park
Station Road
Musselburgh
EH21 7PQ


----------



## Chesben

Thanks clueless I will do just that!


----------



## clueless

No Probs I am not at home at moment am waiting on tyres gettin fitted on Car LOL I will PM you some shows from my diary laterz


----------



## Chesben

Oh dear - hopefully you don't have to wait too long! They can take ages sometimes and its horrible waiting.

Thanks for your help


----------



## blubird

Chesben said:


> Hi
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knows of any shows or dog events in Scotland? Tried to have a search but didn't find much. Just want to go see some dog events or even workshops no matter what they are. Would be grateful if someone could help
> 
> Thanks


Hiya, this may be of interest: I'll be at both.
Ross & Cromarty Canine Club, Invergordon Leisure Centre Sunday 12th April 
Banff Moray & Nairn canine Club, Lossiemouth Community High School 31st May.

Blu


----------



## Chesben

Thanks for that blubird may see if I can make it to at least one of them. Thanks again


----------



## blubird

Hope to see you there then!


----------

